# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Stimmungskanonen

## Enrico

Hier mal, gefunden, Stimmungskanonen, mit denen sich alte Säcke beloben und Liebe empfinden  ::  

[youtube:28gonzv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccVkaCqgZSk&feature=related[/youtube:28gonzv0]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wat du dir alles so anguckst, Enrice   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

War echt Zufall...

----------


## Met Prik

> War echt Zufall...


  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Die sind ja ganz schön motiviert!

----------


## Enrico

> Die sind ja ganz schön motiviert!


Ebend, das fand ich ja so putzig  ::

----------

